# Bodged Gaggia Classic gasket replacement...!



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all

I have a Gaggia Classic (2010ish I think) and I have tried to replace the rubber gasket. Unfortunately, there is now water dribbling down the side of the portafilter when I make a coffee. Obviously I've done it wrong but I'm not sure how - I thought I had just replaced like-for-like! Any ideas / common mistakes that people are aware of? Suggestions gratefully received! Cheers...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know much, have you tried it both ways. some fit one way only?


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah! No, I didn't think of that! Thanks, I'll try turning it over. Sometimes it takes a third party to point out the wood when all you can see is trees...!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Did you clean the surface of the head slot before putting a new gasket, if not try again to remove and clean.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes I did give it a clean but I'll have another look. Thank you!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If there is writing or a chamfer on the inside edge ,this should be upwards. Usual reason for leak is small particles of old seal left in the groove.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks all. I'll take it out again, give it a damn good clean and try and make sure it's the right way round! The kit I bought contained a thin disc as well as the thick one; are you meant to use both of them?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The disc's / shims are to adjust the thickness if the seal does not allow the P/F to lock in at the six o'clock position. Not normally need on Classic's with the correct seal.


----------

